# need help: misfire above 5000 rpm .



## myspenser (May 17, 2004)

hi all,

Mine is '97 740iL, recently CEL on every time I speed up the engne above 5000rpm.
After misfire, the car is running very rough, but, it will be smooth again after turn the engine off and on.

There is a minor valve cover gasket leaking and I did clear up the coil and connecter along with new Bosch +4 new spark plugs last weekend. But, the problem is still there.

I was told by a local shop stated that the catalytic coverter is bad.  But, I can not smell anything special from the exhaust pipe.

Please help me on this, any idea ?.

thanks,

John


----------

